# What tank is 36in long X 12in wide X 17in high



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I found 2 tanks like that at country max today for leek about $60. How many gallons is that? It looks like a 30-40 gal. I want to make my own stand if I can get it so if anyone knows good stand directions, I dont need to know now but at least I can get names for later. Thanks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

31.8 gallons; sounds like a 30 gallon.

"30 Gallon, 36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 16 3/4"


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is what is commonly called a 30 long...12 x 36 x 16 I.D.(kinda sorta)
great tanks ; i have 3 of them...
i build simple stands out of 2 x 4 's......
$60 is a little pricey for 2 30 longs that may leak....but in some areas tanks a very high priced..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Actually there is only a price tag on one the one that comes with some reptile supply but the other tank that is empty (same size) has no price that I can see but there is a piece of paper tapped inside by the company that has a clown fish on it and says how it works for salt water fresh water and reptiles. So my guess is that it is around $50 for that one I want and it was about $65 for the other but there is no visible price on the one I want. That us a really good price for a 30 gal new. In my area the only tanks for that price are used, so if I decide to get it it won't be for like 5-6 weeks but this country max currently doesn't have any reptiles or amphibians and one fish tank (that means they are doing serious fish busness). They don't sell a lot of tanks and I go there often for crickets so I'll keep checking to make sure there is one left for me.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats a little expensive, you can get brand new tanks at Petco like that for 29-38 bucks depending on what size you get. They do the "Dollar per Gallon Sale", its a great deal. Also you said those tanks are leaking? Dont waste your time, there are so many other good deals out there I would pass on this one. Check out craigslist, always good deals on there. 

Plus those are weird sized tanks, you could just get like a 38 gallon that takes up the same amount of space (actually I think they may make bigger for 36" stands, but 38Gs are a common find.)


----------



## msteis (Jun 17, 2012)

OhYesItsMe,

For the future... There is 231 cubic inches in a gallon... LxWxH= cubic inches divided by 231.


----------

